# Gauge Strings on Drop B tuning



## marioroche (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm about to head into the studio with my band and I'm looking to get my bass set up. I have a schecter stiletto elite 4 bass and we play in drop B tuning. Any recommendations for the type of strings and gauge's I would need?
*
*


----------



## Holyman (Mar 8, 2011)

Check out circle K strings, they have drop tuned sets. 


Edit: http://circlekstrings.com/store/standard-drop-tuned-4-strings.html


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 8, 2011)

D Adarrio Pro Steels. Not sure what gauge though.


----------



## Humanoid (Mar 9, 2011)

If I remember right, I have always recommended a set of 50-70-90-125. Of course you can always go 5 or 10 thicker with each string if you prefer it that way.


----------



## marioroche (Mar 9, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## Winspear (Mar 9, 2011)

It can be hard to find sets thick enough for B that aren't 5 string sets. 

For 5 string B standard it's usually around 130 100 80 65 45, so ideally you want something like:

130 95 75 60. 

D'addario don't do any sets even close to thick enough, nor do Ernie Ball.
I don't know about any other brands, but don't go below 120.

Circle K looks to be a good option.
I'd probably just buy a 5 string set, perhaps lighter (125-60) so the uptuned strings aren't too tight.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 9, 2011)

Circle K are the only company I know of that sell purpose-designed drop sets, the gauges are chosen to create equal tension on each string in the dropped tuning, so no more floppy low string.

B strings are very often under-tensioned, I recommend .135.

So I recommend either a Circle K drop tune 136 set or building a custom set from singles with roughly equal tensions:

E .045 30.3 pounds tension
B .065 36.2
F# .085 34.5
B .135 36.1

(tensions from the daddario tension chart pdf, XL nickelplated roundwound chart)


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 11, 2011)

I Recomend a standard 5 string set and just throw away the lightest, and tigthen string II-IV.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 11, 2011)

But then the .085 and .065 tuned up a wholetone would be insanely tight.



ixlramp said:


> E .045 30.3 pounds tension
> B .065 36.2
> F# .085 34.5
> B .135 36.1



Looking at these gauges for a tension balanced set ... it would be better to throw away the E string from a heavy 5 string set.


----------

